

D-SLRs are rude. Stop the clacking. - sricola
http://b.sricola.com/post/83608238085/d-slrs-are-rude-stop-the-clacking

======
moron4hire
When you talk about rudeness and politeness, you're talking about manners.
Manners are a social system of using shame to force conformity out of members
of a given culture.

But I feel no shame for my hobby. Shame is a useless emotion.

